# Hilfe zur Erstellung einer Vektorgrafik



## dragonfly-z3 (17. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab da leider ein kleines Problem:
Ich möchte das Bild, das ihr dem Anhang entnehmen könnt, auf dem Rücken eines T-Shirts platzieren. Da ich mich nun bereits quer durchs Forum gelesen habe und weiß, dass es am besten ist eine Vektorgrafik zu erstellen, wollte ich euch um eure Mithilfe bitten! (pixel beim Vergrößern)
Ich hatte es gestern bereits mit dem "Zeichenstift" Werkzeug versucht, da ich aber Anfänger bin und ich unter immensen Zeitdruck stehe (und ich gestern nicht weitergekommen bin), dachte ich mir - ich probier es auf diesem Weg!

Der Umriss des Stiers sollte vektorisiert und bis auf die Augen schwarz ausgefüllt werden - die Augen sollten daher etwas vergrößert werden und Weiß bleiben!

*Tausend Dank für eure Unterstützung!*


----------



## Jacka (17. September 2005)

Hi!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, sollen von deinem Bild nur die schwarzen Linien 
übrigbleiben... ?
Photoshop ist kein Programm zum erstellen von Vektorgrafiken!
Du benötigst Coral Draw, Freehand oder Illustrator etc., um Vektorgrafiken zu erstellen.
Diese werden in einem speziellen Format abgespeichert.
Mit PS kannst du zwar "Pfade" erstellen, das kann man aber nicht mit richtigen Vektoren vergleichen.

Persönlich benutzte ich Freehand. Du musst den Umriss mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen.

Such mal hier im Forum nach "Vektorisieren", da findest du eine ganze Menge.
(Tipp: Forum -> Vektorprogramme)

(Du meinst so in etwa oder? -> Anhang)

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Wolf84 (23. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe diesen Thread mal zum Anlass genommen meine ersten Gehversuche mit Inkscape zu machen.. klappt soweit ganz gut.. nur irfanview mag die resultierenden grafiken nicht - der Firefox immerhin kommt damit zurecht...
vll kann der ein oder andere was mit dem Ergebnis anfangen.

Ich habe die Ausgangs-Grafik mit Paint.Net in die einzelnen Farbbereiche isoliert, diese dann extra abgespeichert und dann die automatische Vektorisierung für die schichten hellrot, dunkelrot, schwarz und weiß genutzt, anschließend noch ein wenig überflüssige Punkte gelöscht und die Farbschichten zusammengeführt.
An den Stellen wo die Ränder nicht ganz stimmten habe ich mir mit Unschärfe beholfen.. geht sicher nicht immer aber hier wirkt es meiner Meinung.


----------

